# getch() et clrscr() ?



## frankladen (1 Novembre 2010)

En c++ ces deux fonctions présente sous windows sont malheureusement absente sous mac os x...

quelqu'un connait-il un alternative a ses deux commandes ?


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2010)

Et pour cause, c'est du "C++ M$" pas du "C++ANSI" (la norme quoi) 

Pas d'équivalent pour clear screen, et pour getch regarde du côté de getc ou getchar.


----------



## frankladen (1 Novembre 2010)

Jai vu que system("clear") fonctionnais sur linux, pourquoi sous mac os la commande nest pas executer ?


----------



## ntx (1 Novembre 2010)

frankladen a dit:


> Jai vu que system("clear") fonctionnais sur linux, pourquoi sous mac os la commande nest pas executer ?


Dans un terminal, ça fonctionne. Ton code ne doit pas être correct.


----------



## Nyx0uf (2 Novembre 2010)

Tu devrais regarder du côté de la libncurses.


----------



## frankladen (3 Novembre 2010)

Non system("clear") ne fonctionne pas. En effet si je fais "clear" dans un terminal sa fonctionne, mais system("clear") dans un programme c++ ne s'exécute tout simplement pas. C'est étrange d'ailleur car j'ai tester system("ls") et la commande s'exécutait...

---------- Post added at 12h00 ---------- Previous post was at 11h57 ----------

La commande system("clear") me renvoie "TERM environment variable not set" des idées ?


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2010)

frankladen a dit:


> [/COLOR]La commande system("clear") me renvoie "TERM environment variable not set" des idées ?


Positionne cette variable avant de lancer la commande clear.  Dans mon environnement, elle vaut 'xterm-color'. Essaie une commande du genre 'set TERM=xterm-color; clear'.


----------

